# ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set



## catchandrelease96 (4. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem Set:http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/ProLogic-Polyphonic-VTSW-Set_2068.html ? Gibts da was zu beachten oder bringen überhaupt die hässlichen Naturtöne was?


mfg Sascha


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Was heißt hässlich? Ist eben ein Unterschied zu den Standard gepiepse. Kumpel hat ein dröhnendes Auto eingestellt, finde es schon mal was anderes, besonders wenn man mit mehreren Leuten nebeneinander angelt.

Ansonsten sind die Pieper in Ordnung.


----------



## catchandrelease96 (4. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Gibt es dort auch die normalen Töne ??


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Lies dei Beschreibung, da steht alles drin |rolleyes


----------



## colognecarp (4. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Ja normale töne sind auch dabei. tip, wenn du sie bestellst, hol sie dir in Camu, in dem lock mach sie richtig was her


----------



## catchandrelease96 (4. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

hatt ich eh vor... danke


----------



## DerSpanier (4. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Sehen nicht schlecht aus, die Features aus der Beschreibung hoeren sich auch gut an. Leider keine Sensibilität Einstellung


----------



## colognecarp (4. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Doch sensibilität gibts auch, warum das da nicht dabei steht weis ich auch nicht


----------



## Deep Down (12. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Hab sie auch! 
Hol sie dir!


----------



## catchandrelease96 (13. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Und was ist mit denen die sind gerade im Sonderangebot!!! als schüler nicht schlecht : http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/live_shopping.php


----------



## catchandrelease96 (16. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Sorry Jungs dass ich frage,
aber wie geht das mit dem programmieren?
ich brings einfach net hin 

Die Bissis gehn nur die Sounderbox spuckt keinen Ton aus -.-*

ich raffs einfach grad net 


PS: hat irgendjemand eine Anleitung???


----------



## Deep Down (17. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Gar kein Ton oder ein Vibrieren?

Keine schriftliche Anleitung dabei?

Hier das Manual! http://www.prologicfishing.com/log/pdf/ddbait-download-152.pdf

Für dich könnte das "Code set-up" die Lösung sein! 

Hat es geholfen?

Ansosnten kram ich meine heute Abend mal raus!


----------



## rob (17. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

du musst den funk erst mit den bissanzeiger synchronisieren.
dazu hast du einen kleinen schalter oben am gehäuse der funkbox, gleich gegenüber der antenne.
dieser ist mit einem s (code set-up control)gekennzeichnet, öffnen, drücken und bissanzeiger und farbe einstellen.
wie es genau geht, steht auf der verpakung!

ich bin übrigens nicht mit den teilen zufrieden.
bei mir ist ständig die batterie leer und der funk hatte auch schon aussetzer.

lg rob


----------



## catchandrelease96 (18. November 2011)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Ich habs hinbekommen und bin zufreiden danke !!!


----------



## Eruzione (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

tach auch,

ich hab ebenfalls die vtsw. allerdings die senzoras... nun zu meinem problem.

wie bekomm ich die teile lautlos??? an der funkbox ist das kein problem, da hat es einen vibrationsalarm - aber die bissis bekomm ich nur leise - aber eben nicht lautlos. diese funktion wird aber vom hersteller so angegeben...

bin ich einfach nur zu dämlich - oder geht das eben wirklich nicht?

mfg denny


----------



## Eruzione (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

... hat niemand nen tip?


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Steht auch in der Gebrauchsanleitung.


----------



## Eruzione (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

servus,

und genau da steht eben, dass es nicht geht... 

"Senzora VTSW
1. Ein/Aus Schalter:
Legen Sie den Hebel nach rechts: „Power on“. Legen Sie den Hebel
nach links: „Power und Nachtlicht an“. Steht der Hebel in der mittleren
Position: „Power off“.
2. Lautstärkeregelung:

Sie können zwischen niedrig, mittel, hoch und ultra hoch wählen."

komisch, aber andere user hier schreiben, bei ihnen würde das funktionieren. also muss es ja nen trick geben, dachte ich mir - daher mein post. 
danke dir aber für deinen geistreichen beitrag.#q

mfg denny


----------



## Eruzione (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

servus,

ich nochmal - man kann die teile also doch nicht lautlos stellen. eben hier gefunden...

http://www.karpfen-spezial.de/thread.php?threadid=66840&hilight=vtsw

mfg denny


----------



## seewald (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

ist es auch möglich die Nachtlichtfunktion zu deaktivieren? ich stell mir das ganze ziemlich batterieraubend vor wenn das licht die ganze nacht an ist und (eigentlich) nicht gebraucht wird |uhoh:

lg, Leo!


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich hab die Polyphonics auch und finde die Nachtlichtfunktion ganz praktisch. Ich betreibe meine die dritte Saison  mit den ersten Batterien. Meine laufen allerdings maximal 10 Nächte pro Saison durchgehend.. Dieses Nachtlicht ist ja auch nur eine schwach glimmende LED, braucht also nicht viel Strom. Ob es abzuschalten geht, probiere ich in morgen mal aus und dass man sie lautlos stellen kann würde ich zu 99 % unterschreiben sonst würde ja der Vibrationsalarm am Empfänger wenig Sinn machen. Das probiere ich aber morgen auch noch aus. Gruß Carsten


----------



## Koalano1 (1. August 2012)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Moin!
Nachtlich kann man auch ausstellen!!


----------



## Bennox (6. September 2015)

*AW: ProLogic - Polyphonic VTSW Set*

Moin

Ich habe das Problem das die Batterie von der Fernbedienung nach ein paar Stunden alle ist. Obwohl ich neue reingemacht habe. 
Jetzt piept die Fernbedienung alle 1 bis 2 Minuten einmal.

NERVIG #q


----------

